# Keys of Doctrine and Discipline



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there a more succinct or better source to point to on the subject of the Keys; the key of discipline and doctrine? I have James Bannerman, The Church of Christ, 2 vols (1868), but was wondering if any other; or is Bannerman standard enough? 
The Church of Christ: A Treatise on the Nature, Powers, Ordinances ... - James Bannerman - Google Books


----------



## MW (Mar 11, 2013)

Bannerman provides great clarity on the limitation and regulation of church power. He was indebted to earlier works, and some of those would be less wordy and more to the point; but his work, although a lengthy read, has the value of collecting and balancing the principal points of the earlier writings.


----------

